# This is what DD looks like when nobody wants to pick the shit up



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

It's Friday again, and I expect the server to crash as usual. The peak pays are unplanned too.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Will be very interested to see how this weekend plays out. Anecdotally, here in L.A., at least in my corner, this is the week that DoorDash delivery demand has finally crashed. Midway through April, maybe a lot of people now are truly out of casual/extra money. But at all different hours, I've never seen it this quiet.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

With all that stimulus cash pumped into households this week, DD and so forth should be a zoo tonight. 

Regardless, I will be sitting it out.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Classical Telecaster said:


> With all that stimulus cash pumped into households this week, DD and so forth should be a zoo tonight.


IMHO, for a lot of people, that stimulus cash is going towards last month's unpaid rent or the rent due in two weeks. Take out and deliverly likely sitting on the credit card.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

On FOX interview, Manchk-w/Glasses-Treasury Sec.Guy, yesterday claimed the $1200 *should* last Americans *10 weeks*!!! :roflmao: 
Yep, this BOZO thinks that is going to tide you over until June 1.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

ChinatownJake said:


> IMHO, for a lot of people, that stimulus cash is going towards last month's unpaid rent or the rent due in two weeks. Take out and deliverly likely sitting on the credit card.


Then you also have the ones that think you don't have to pay rent during the Pandemic and are going to blow it.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I just looked at the map for areas around here. $2.50-5.50. That means sitting around chipotle for 40 minutes with 20 other drivers or sitting in a drive through for a half an hour plus. I’ll pass. I’ll wait until tonight when it calms down and do just as good or better. It’s been crazy busy and nonstop for three weeks.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> It's Friday again, and I expect the server to crash as usual. The peak pays are unplanned too.
> 
> View attachment 449008


Friday night crash like clockwork










Sitting with an order in my car, and my guess is the restaurant has a good 15-20 DD orders sitting


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Jake, (sorry the quote failed)

For many yes, but most of those who received a check are still employed. In my case I lost my side gig, but still have my day job. I have forbearance from my secured lenders. 

We are not cooking tonight. We are doing carryout.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I'M NOT DELIVERING ANYMORE ON FRIDAY!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Luckily I got in and got out before the scheduled crash lol
I don't do nights 😎


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

$1.00-$2.50 is supposed to be an incentive? What a joke. I'm getting $1 bonus offers in my market too. I mean, sure, $1 is nice, but a $4 delivery is hardly better than the $3 delivery. Neither is worth the time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> On FOX interview, Manchk-w/Glasses-Treasury Sec.Guy, yesterday claimed the $1200 *should* last Americans *10 weeks*!!! :roflmao:
> Yep, this BOZO thinks that is going to tide you over until June 1.


Now you know who haz guacamole for brainz!!!


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

DD is a real POS company, offering $14 extra for 7 deliveries before 9...well with the app crashing 4 f ing times, makes that nearly impossible.
I think they are going to take away the "$1-4 insentives" and transition into so many deliveries before such and such for the bonus. That way more than half won't qualify, bah! More money in the hungry hungry hippos bank.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Iann said:


> Then you also have the ones that think you don't have to pay rent during the Pandemic and are going to blow it.


I actually think this will make the real estate market crumble. People not paying during pandemic, then losing their job during the impending recession.

Jobless and 3 months behind on mortgage is a bad recipe.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I just found this little note in the dasher app. A small apology....

Every freaking FRYYYYYDAAAAYYYY!!!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> I just looked at the map for areas around here. $2.50-5.50. That means sitting around chipotle for 40 minutes with 20 other drivers or sitting in a drive through for a half an hour plus. I'll pass. I'll wait until tonight when it calms down and do just as good or better. It's been crazy busy and nonstop for three weeks.


I saw about 30 cars sitting in a Chic Filet Drive thru tonight!! Maybe it was all DD, PM and UE drivers. I got a ping for that place about 20 minutes later ... DECLINE!! I've drawn my line in the sand lately with how long i'll wait for ANYTHING on ANY app.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow $1.00 extra...........just WOW !!!

Where do I sign up for such gratitude and wealth ?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Wow $1.00 extra...........just WOW !!!
> 
> Where do I sign up for such gratitude and wealth ?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

You know tough times are here when you have ppl doing deliveries in Tesla’s


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I saw about 30 cars sitting in a Chic Filet Drive thru tonight!! Maybe it was all DD, PM and UE drivers. I got a ping for that place about 20 minutes later ... DECLINE!! I've drawn my line in the sand lately with how long i'll wait for ANYTHING on ANY app.


Most places are closing at 8pm, so in my market fast food is pretty fast at the drive through after 8pm. The problem is that evidently there are people that have never used a drive through and sit there and have no idea what to do. Last week was the first time I ever had to honk at someone in a drive through (they ordered at the speaker and just sat there, like that's where the food comes from).


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They need to raise rates.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> It's Friday again, and I expect the server to crash as usual. The peak pays are unplanned too.
> 
> View attachment 449008


Dash ?

I wont even Fart for a $1.00 !



Jo3030 said:


> They need to raise rates.


No.
Uber " Raised Rates"
Yet paid Drivers LESS !

THEY " NEED" TO PAY DRIVERS MORE !


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> On FOX interview, Manchk-w/Glasses-Treasury Sec.Guy, yesterday claimed the $1200 *should* last Americans *10 weeks*!!! :roflmao:
> Yep, this BOZO thinks that is going to tide you over until June 1.


I think his wife spends 5 times that on plastic surgery or botox every other month.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I think his wife spends 5 times that on plastic surgery or botox every other month.


That money didnt last 50% of the First Recepients 1 WEEK !

NOW
IT MAY BE 12 WEEKS BEFORE I GET MINE !!!!!

SIGNED,
STILL WAITING.



DeadHeadDriver said:


> On FOX interview, Manchk-w/Glasses-Treasury Sec.Guy, yesterday claimed the $1200 *should* last Americans *10 weeks*!!! :roflmao:
> Yep, this BOZO thinks that is going to tide you over until June 1.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> They need to raise rates.


Money talks, and BS gets left on the counter.


----------

